# Best route north from the bay



## Venatus (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey guys, im looking for the best route to hitch out from the bay area to the northerm states, anyone have some advice on a decent way to go?


----------



## psychofoamer (Aug 31, 2015)

101. Go to the Berkeley University Ave onramp and hold a 101 north sign


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 31, 2015)

yep. 101 all the way. it's super easy and super pretty.


----------



## RainyDaze (Aug 31, 2015)

The Berserkly route is great! Honestly though, about 15 bucks will get you all the way to Santa Rosa from downtown San Fran. Even less to like San Rafael and Novato which are some pretty cool towns from my experiences. Those seem to be the last little honey spots I hit before making my way up the 101. Good luck!


----------



## Venatus (Aug 31, 2015)

what if im in san jose?


----------



## psychofoamer (Aug 31, 2015)

Venatus said:


> what if im in san jose?



Never been. But it's south of Berkely so I would guess you could take pub transit to there?


----------



## RainyDaze (Aug 31, 2015)

Venatus said:


> what if im in san jose?



from san jose you want to get up to milpitas most likely by bus from downtown then you can catch the bart up to the berks


----------

